# Short attention span



## winkie (Jan 9, 2011)

I have an 10-month old male Golden who has ADHD -- that is, he has a short attention span and cannot play with one thing for a long time. I tried using Kongs of different shapes and sizes, Buster Food Cube, Nina Ottoson's Puzzle Toys, Tug-A-Jug......he will either figure it out and get the treats in 10 minutes or if it's too hard, just give up. The only thing that will keep him busy for about 1 hour is a twisted Dingo rawhide chew but I can't give him all the time! And this hyperactivity is after walking him daily for 2 miles. Any suggestions on how I can teach him to entertain himself/sustain his attention on a toy? I am thinking about getting another dog as a playmate.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My guy doesn't have short attention span problems... but I don't know if he focuses on anything longer than an hour either....  

The main thing with Jacks was teaching him to settle until I chose to play with him.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I use an x-pen and tethers with young dogs to restrict their ability to run around and wind themselves up. (Not all day, of course! But it's helpful for shot sessions where I want to work on teaching a settle down type in-the-house activity.)


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Your dog most likely does not actually have a hyperactivity disorder (....it's supposedly VERY rare in dogs!). 

It's normal for dogs to get frustrated with toys that are too hard and move onto something easier.

Re: exercise... Try to provide varation. If your dog is used to walking 2 miles, that might not be enough to satisfy him. Vary the location, duration, intensity, and type of exercise. 

A good training class is also a great way to tire out a dog!


----------

